# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  MagicMap

## mojiro

*Website*
http://www2.informatik.hu-berlin.de/rok ... /index.htm

*Download und Installation*
http://wiki.informatik.hu-berlin.de/nom ... stallation

*Sf.net*
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfile ... _id=127844

*Screenshot*
http://www2.informatik.hu-berlin.de/rok ... 2004_3.png

----------


## kinglyr

Τι είναι αυτό το μαγικό χάρτη, μάστερ?  ::  
Έχει τουλάχιστον κανένα κριμένο θησαυρό να βρούμε?
Αν ναι φύγαμε, θα φέρω το GPS και τον ανιχνευτή μετάλλων που είχαμε την προηγούμενη φορά που είχαμε πάει στην Αλάσκα και πάμε να δούμε και εδώ...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Τι είναι αυτό το μαγικό χάρτη, μάστερ?  
> Έχει τουλάχιστον κανένα κριμένο θησαυρό να βρούμε?
> Αν ναι φύγαμε, θα φέρω το GPS και τον ανιχνευτή μετάλλων που είχαμε την προηγούμενη φορά που είχαμε πάει στην Αλάσκα και πάμε να δούμε και εδώ...


προσωπικά δεν με ξετρέλανε... περίμενα περισσότερα, αλλά που ξέρεις μπορεί να καλύπτει κάποιον

----------

